# ISH stallions for eventing



## ecavalli (14 December 2009)

I am a french breeder and a have 4 ISH broodmares.
I am looking for ISH stallions or TB.
I would like to breed allrounder horses, brave and bold in cross country and easy to ride in show jumping and dressage. I am looking for ISH stallions can be use in France (for example Clover Brigade that I will probably use next year).


----------



## BallyshanHorses (14 December 2009)

Puissance,Ricardo Z,Shannondale Sarco,Condios should all be available to you.


www.ballyshanhorses.webs.com


----------



## ecavalli (14 December 2009)

Thanks a lot for your reply. 
Could you give me more informations about Puissance. 
I saw 2 horses by Puissance in the european eventing championship the year.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (14 December 2009)

Here is a link to his pedigree and owner details.

http://www.irishsporthorse.com/_fileuplo...58545d3f9d0.pdf


----------



## ecavalli (14 December 2009)

do you now where I can find some pictures or video of the stallion ?


----------



## Alec Swan (14 December 2009)

Ecavalli,  

I have a colt foal by Puissance,  born this year.  We bought his mare from Ireland,  in foal.  He is very coltish,  and may very well be gelded soon.  He doesn't have the prettiest head,  but he has a huge walk,  and moves very well,  with a powerful back end.  The mare has a great deal to recommend her.

I have searched for pics and videos,  but without success.  The lady from whom I bought the mare,  sent me a pic of Puissance,  and it's probably the only one ever taken!!  He has a lovely eye,  and looks to be a very honest sort.  He has attracted a great deal of interest,  over the years.

I would be interested to hear if any one has bothered to keep any of his colt foals entire.  

When I can find the pic of Puissance,  then I'll post it,  or send it on.  Would you care to see pics of my foal?  It may give you some idea of the stance of the horse.

Alec.


----------



## eventrider23 (14 December 2009)

Isn't Puissance only available natural??


----------



## Alec Swan (14 December 2009)

eventrider23,  

no,  he's available by AI,  but the problem is the Defra licence,  here into England.  There are those who've travelled over, by ferry,  and then collected the semen,  so I'm told!

Alec.


----------



## JanetGeorge (14 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

no,  he's available by AI,  but the problem is the Defra licence,  here into England.  There are those who've travelled over, by ferry,  and then collected the semen,  so I'm told!


[/ QUOTE ]

And they should be shot!!  The DEFRA licence requires stringent health checks on semen to ensure that EVA/CEM - and worse - aren't imported into the UK.  It is criminally irresponsible to bring in semen via the back door!!


----------



## eventrider23 (14 December 2009)

There are many of those practices done over there....many many people will travel across the water and pick the semen up and yes, as JanetGeorge says they should be shot as the licensing laws are there for a reason!


----------



## skyboy (14 December 2009)

"There are many of those practices done over there"
What exactly is that supposed to mean


----------



## Violet (14 December 2009)

There is a picture of his head on Sport Horse Database.
Puissance


----------



## eventrider23 (14 December 2009)

I simply mean that I know of a lot of instances whereby non licensed stations sell semen through the 'back door' so to speak as their stallions are not stationed at an EU approved station and thus the semen is not licensed for export to the UK.  I know of at least 5 studs that have offered the option.


----------



## no_no_nanette (15 December 2009)

I think that the way the regulations stand at the moment and are interpreted by DEFRA can mean that many small stud and stallion owners in Ireland are disadvantaged if they want to market their stallions semen to mare owners in the UK.  For a one/two stallion owner to have to put their horse in quarantine for 6 weeks at one of the few EU approved centres in Ireland, and then pay for each collection, is extremely expensive, especially when they can probably get the mares they want by offering AI or natural service within Ireland.  I believe that there are a number of alternative approaches that would maintain desired biosecurity but would enable mare owners to use chilled/frozen semen from stallions such as Puissance which should be looked at by DEFRA and the Irish authorities .  

An alternative, of course, is to do exactly what Alec mentions that he has done : import the semen inside a mare!!  There are a number of studs that are currently offering some very nice broodmares in foal to stallions such as Lux Z, Capitalist, Aldatus Z .... 

When we toured a number of studs in Ireland recently we found plenty of frustration on the part of the owners that it was so tough to market their stallions in the UK, but they are professionals, and know that they have to be very observant of the regulations.  If anyone  <u>is</u>  breaking the law, its the mare owners who may be importing the semen, not the Irish stud owners!  Lets get the focus right here!


----------



## ecavalli (17 December 2009)

I'm interested in the pic of Puissance if you find it.
I would see also pics of you foal.

[ QUOTE ]
Ecavalli,  

I have a colt foal by Puissance,  born this year.  We bought his mare from Ireland,  in foal.  He is very coltish,  and may very well be gelded soon.  He doesn't have the prettiest head,  but he has a huge walk,  and moves very well,  with a powerful back end.  The mare has a great deal to recommend her.

I have searched for pics and videos,  but without success.  The lady from whom I bought the mare,  sent me a pic of Puissance,  and it's probably the only one ever taken!!  He has a lovely eye,  and looks to be a very honest sort.  He has attracted a great deal of interest,  over the years.

I would be interested to hear if any one has bothered to keep any of his colt foals entire.  

When I can find the pic of Puissance,  then I'll post it,  or send it on.  Would you care to see pics of my foal?  It may give you some idea of the stance of the horse.

Alec. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## ecavalli (17 December 2009)

thank you for this link

[ QUOTE ]
There is a picture of his head on Sport Horse Database.
Puissance 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## ecavalli (17 December 2009)

I found 2 ISH stallions : 
Coronea Eagle http://www.ballinteggartstud.com/showstallion.php?jid=5

Glenhill Gold
http://www.ballinteggartstud.com/showstallion.php?jid=28

The both are at Ballinteggart Stud.
What do you think of them ?


----------



## KatB (17 December 2009)

I know someone who has bred a few foals by Glenhill Gold and is very pleased with them. All are good looking, have substance but are quality. All are out of either ISH mares or Arab mares


----------



## Alec Swan (17 December 2009)

Ecavalli,

if you look at the start of the index,  you will see a posting "Pic of Puissance".

Alec.


----------



## ecavalli (17 December 2009)

I saw it, thank you ;-)

[ QUOTE ]
Ecavalli,

if you look at the start of the index,  you will see a posting "Pic of Puissance".

Alec. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Alec Swan (17 December 2009)

Ecavalli,

I have several pics of our colt,  and later on today (I've been roped in for the dreaded Christmas shopping!!)  then I'll post them.

Alec.


----------



## ecavalli (18 December 2009)

Your Christmas shopping take a long time  
	
	
		
		
	


	




[ QUOTE ]
Ecavalli,

I have several pics of our colt,  and later on today (I've been roped in for the dreaded Christmas shopping!!)  then I'll post them.

Alec. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Eothain (9 January 2010)

Puissance is the single most under rated stallion ever to stand in Ireland. He has produced top class horses for eventing and showjumping.
In Eventing he's had Old Road, Horseware Bushman, Marlboro Man, Hugginstown and Dromgurrihy Blue to name but a couple.
Showjumpers by him include Highpark Lad, Cullenagh Lucille, Cullenagh Lucinda, Lee Ann, Revelene who won every round of the 4 year old class in Dublin a couple of years ago, Revelation a full brother to Revelene has been placed in some of the big grand prixs at Spruce Meadows.

I ride a daughter of his, she's only scarcely 16hh, maybe 15.3hh, a full sister to Dromgurrihy Blue called Eskerhills Lexis, easily the best horse I've ever ridden. She went through the floor of our horsebox this year on the way home from a show having been 2nd in the 1.10m class, damaged her fetlock. 4 months to the day of the accident, she was back in the ring jumping double clear. She missed the 6 year old qualifiers for Dublin but will try them as a seven year old. She's actually better now than she was before she got hurt!

Most Puissance's are tough and hardy but if you can click with them, they're absolutely fantastic. My mare loves to look for a fight before she starts to work, she knows that she's not gonna get one but she looks for it anyway!


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (10 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I know someone who has bred a few foals by Glenhill Gold and is very pleased with them. All are good looking, have substance but are quality. All are out of either ISH mares or Arab mares 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Glenhill gold is doing very well for himself .... 

Pic I took at tyrella ....


----------



## hati (11 January 2010)

There was a report in this weeks Irish Field about eventing stallions  - I will copy it tomorrow and post it. 
Puissance has had a number of offspring perform particularly well this year (2009) - but they can often have a 'whack of the ugly stick' but handsome is as handsome does! 
I am trying to decide who to send my mare to this year - i have a colt by Ricardo z but would love a full ISH bred filly! Puissance is one on my list.


----------



## hati (12 January 2010)

Also forgot to add yesterday  - Puissance is by Imperius as was Master Imp.


----------



## ecavalli (12 January 2010)

I am very intererested in the report in the irish field ! 

[ QUOTE ]
There was a report in this weeks Irish Field about eventing stallions  - I will copy it tomorrow and post it. 
Puissance has had a number of offspring perform particularly well this year (2009) - but they can often have a 'whack of the ugly stick' but handsome is as handsome does! 
I am trying to decide who to send my mare to this year - i have a colt by Ricardo z but would love a full ISH bred filly! Puissance is one on my list. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## hati (13 January 2010)

The scanner in work is offline today - will post it tomorrow.


----------



## hati (14 January 2010)

The 2 articles from the Irish Field last Saturday


----------



## RebeccaAnne (30 January 2010)

this is on of my youngsters by puissance.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





























I dont think he resembles the 'whack of the ugly stick' too much, 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 hes fab and Ive came across a selection of nice ones by puissance..sorry to raid this post


----------



## JanetGeorge (30 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks a lot for your reply. 
Could you give me more informations about Puissance. 
I saw 2 horses by Puissance in the european eventing championship the year. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I just looked at his pedigree - and sure enough - out of a mare by Diamonds are Trumps - the great King of DiamondsxKildalton CountessxBen Purple mix.  When you consider that Kildalton Countess has produced 5 graded RID stallions, 4 of them by King of Diamonds - and I think I'm safe in saying they ALL had good jumping credentials ..... Shows why Ben Purple has a great reputation as a mare producer - even if he doesn't rate highly in performance terms himself.


----------



## Simsar (30 January 2010)

Please take a look on the IDHS gb website for ISH.

Also Spings on here has a lovely Stallion Springfield Symphony ISH.  Please have a look at him.


----------



## ecavalli (30 April 2010)

and what about master imp ?


----------



## Eothain (30 April 2010)

Wow, talk about a blast from the past!

Master Imp now grazes in the paddock in the sky


----------



## ecavalli (30 April 2010)

If this one is dead, I should probaly use puissance who produce lots of good eventers.
I will go to Ireland in june, co. Galway to see a 3 years old mare, I will try to see Puissance in the same time.


----------



## only_me (30 April 2010)

Glenhill gold has produced some very very nice foals so far - all excellent moving and great jumpers, with good power and quality.

He would have been at Badminton except for slight misunderstanding with qualifications  possibly burghley this year!


----------



## ecavalli (1 May 2010)

this stallion could interrested me, but he is in northern Irlande, it is not very easy to go to see him when I'll go to Ireland. He should do a french international eventing !


----------



## LEC (1 May 2010)

I really like Rantis Diamond. His stock I have seen so far have really performed and look incredibly smart. One of his is Smart Lady if you look up the BE record.


----------



## gadetra (1 May 2010)

Well I would reccomend French Buffet, Cult Hero and Golden Lariat for your mares. They're all full TB's and both Golden Lariat and Cult Hero have produced excellent eventing stock, French Buffet jumped international grands prix and is only new so time will tell. I like him a lot though.

Good Luck in Ireland!!


----------



## rebel mountain (2 May 2010)

unfortunatly cult hero grazing in the paddock next to master imp


----------



## gadetra (3 May 2010)

rebel mountain said:



			unfortunatly cult hero grazing in the paddock next to master imp
		
Click to expand...

 Damn when did that happen? Such a loss


----------



## KevMc (5 May 2010)

Ecavalli,

Carrick Diamond Lad (Byrnesgrove Stud) has some nice stock competing both here and the USA, he seems to outcross nicely with bloodtype mares.

Loughahoe Guy (Watervalley Stud) has alot of very nice stock coming through the eventing ranks here. He himself jumped at national level with the Army and is nearly full Thoroughbred

All the best in your search


----------



## cundlegreen (5 May 2010)

What about this stallion? http://www.stormhillstud.co.uk/stormhillmiller.html. Sire of Stormhill Michael who went so well at Badminton.


----------



## parkside (5 May 2010)

Sadly Stormhill Miller is not available for AI -stands in the hills at Tinahely. I am fortunate to have had his dam for her last few foals.....If anyone particularly likes that bloodline there is a 2yr old out of Miller's dam by Free Spirit (Jumbo) in Grafham's stud reduction auction July 18th.....Grafham bought him from me at weaning, brown with a fab front and tremendous paces. Want to buy him back but OH would kill me as I have retained 2 fillies


----------



## Eothain (6 May 2010)

Go to www.ballyquirkestud.weebly.com for more info on Puissance


----------



## rebel mountain (6 May 2010)

stormhill miller is not approved by the IHB he is only s1


----------



## Eothain (8 May 2010)

Stormhill Miller ... I never heard of him!


----------



## Irishlife (8 May 2010)

You will


----------



## parkside (8 May 2010)

rebel mountain said:



			stormhill miller is not approved by the IHB he is only s1
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes Rebel Mountain....that seems to be a benefit, with respect your Horse Board have failed some super horses who have turned out to be superstar stockgetters and consequently been approved (mind you I think that happened in this country to Chilli Morning)

Having bought lots of young horses in Ireland pedigrees that have been most successful for me have been Harlequin D Carel - I think he was recently upgraded having failed to gain full approval initially???? Olympic Lux....Failed or only S1 not sure??? Diamond Serpent lines....my favorite! I have to be honest and say a blue passport would never stop me if these pedigrees were present. Did the IHB only give Cavalier S1 initially? I remeber being told that but have no idea if it is right or not.


I do still struggle with sport horse gradings where no stock is assessed. A serious 'stallion man' in this country always said....stop looking at the stallion and start  looking at the stock. Personally,I wish Miller was back in this country, i would love to cross him onto some of my Irish lines especially a Kingsmaster mare. I have tried to buy youngsters by him on 3 seperate occasions in ISouthern reland only for them to make too much money hence I have to content myself with the mother line!

Had a Rebel Mountain 2 yrs ago....are you anything to do with Ballinglen?


----------



## rebel mountain (8 May 2010)

son of the owner and your name is


----------



## parkside (8 May 2010)

Ahhh yes 2 brothers...Gorsebridge foal sales, bought a Master Imp bay a few years ago from you and a grey Rebel Mountain filly in 08. You have some very smart and nicely bred mares. From memory I looked at your foals last yr but they were mainly fillies? Small world!. Pm if you want a pic of the Rebel Mountain, the Master Imp has just had his first couple of runs eventing. Cathy


----------



## Irishlife (8 May 2010)

Stormhill Miller is a TB "stealth missile" in Ireland and those that do know him have the highest regard. His stock have achieved 18th and 10th at Badminton, 7th Saumur. Stormhill Flight is representing Ireland in the Junior Europeans this summer. He has been well-used by people who know a thing or two about show stock and performance and he can jump. He was brought into Ireland by people who know their stallions. Our gain is the UK's loss.

I am fortunate enough to have a half sister of his who is an incredible jumping horse and three of her offspring; a filly to retain, a four year old who is beginning his eventing career and was also pretty much unbeaten showing as a yearling and two year old and a three year old who quite frankly scares me with his courage and scope.

If I had a suitable mare for him I would be winging it to Wicklow like a shot. S1 or not. Judge the horse on his own merits, not by his book cover!


----------



## parkside (8 May 2010)

Well said Irishlife! You are so right it is England's loss, he is typical of the sort of blood horses we are short of - irritating that England bred him and Ireland have him!


----------



## Eothain (8 May 2010)

Same story with Musical Pursuit. Look him up!


----------



## rebel mountain (8 May 2010)

parkside said:



			Ahhh yes 2 brothers...Gorsebridge foal sales, bought a Master Imp bay a few years ago from you and a grey Rebel Mountain filly in 08. You have some very smart and nicely bred mares. From memory I looked at your foals last yr but they were mainly fillies? Small world!. Pm if you want a pic of the Rebel Mountain, the Master Imp has just had his first couple of runs eventing. Cathy
		
Click to expand...

did a woman with you buy my uncles foal a rock hopper
small world indeed


----------



## parkside (9 May 2010)

Yes a grey, nice sort gone to a showing home will be out this season.....not by Rebel Mountain sorry I think it was last yrs we looked at by him.

PM me with this year's colt foals (definately no fillies - bred 4 foals 3 fillies!)

I am just looking at flights and accomodation for this year now


----------



## parkside (9 May 2010)

Eothain said:



			Same story with Musical Pursuit. Look him up!
		
Click to expand...

I just have....where can I find a picture?


----------



## rebel mountain (9 May 2010)

your in luck a full brother to your filly was born friday night

and we have another colt by rock hopper out of a clovers dream mare this mare is a half sister to the dam of your master imp.ballinglen dreamy is also the dam of ballinglen miss ellie who was second in the intermediante novice sec 1 in bradwell  
you are more than welcome to come see them the next time you are in ireland


ps if you could post some pictures of the master imp or the rock hopper that would great


----------



## ecavalli (20 May 2010)

where is Stormhill Miller now ?


----------



## Irishlife (20 May 2010)

He stands in Co.Wicklow, still in Ireland.


----------

